# ♛[VPSnet.com] - Fast SSD VPS in Europe | From 2.10 $/mo, 1 GB RAM, 30-DAYS MONEY BACK♛



## VPSnet (Oct 20, 2017)

*VPSNET.COM DELIVERS SECURE, RELIABLE AND AFFORDABLE
VPS HOSTING SOLUTIONS*​


*VPSnet.com* *offers reliable, affordable servers and has been specializing in the field of data centre services since 2007.
By choosing the services of VPSnet.com, customers both reduce their expenditures and save time*.

Running the own data centre, VPSnet.com controls the total service provision process, so it can both provide complex services and ensure high service availability for a competitive price. Flexible solutions, long-term experience, a competitive service price and a constant improvement process – this is why You should be considered for choosing us.

At this time VPSnet.com has significantly increased VPS resources. From now on all VPS servers will have up to double resources for the same price:

*VPS-1*
1GB RAM
2Ghz/1 core CPU
10GB SSD
50Mbps uplink
Unlimited transfer
Daily Backups
1x IPv4
/112 (65,536 IPs) IPv6
OpenVZ/Custom
*$2.10/month*
*<CLICK HERE TO GET STARTED>*
*VPS-2*
2GB RAM
3Ghz/1 core CPU
15GB SSD
80Mbps uplink
Unlimited transfer
Daily Backups
1x IPv4
/112 (65,536 IPs) IPv6
OpenVZ/Custom
*$3.1/month*
*<CLICK HERE TO GET STARTED>*
*VPS-3*
3GB RAM
4Ghz/2 cores CPU
20GB SSD
100Mbps uplink
Unlimited transfer
Daily Backups
1x IPv4
/112 (65,536 IPs) IPv6
OpenVZ/Custom
*$4.19/month*
*<CLICK HERE TO GET STARTED>*
*VPS-4*
4GB RAM
5Ghz/2 cores CPU
30GB SSD
100Mbps uplink
Unlimited transfer
Daily Backups
1x IPv4
/112 (65,536 IPs) IPv6
OpenVZ/Custom
*$5.77/month*
*<CLICK HERE TO GET STARTED>*

*<Click here for more VPS plans>*


*All VPS come with:*

Instant activation
Daily backups
Professional support team
30-day money-back guarantee
High frequency CPU cores (higher or equal to 3.4 ghz per core)
Easy to use control panel
Premium network
High quality equipment
TUN/TAP support
Manual reverse DNS (PTR) management
Ability to manage resources
Possibility to order/renew for 1 day
Get IPv6 address for free
Possibility to upgrade server resources in any time for free (trading resources with expiration date)
And more


*Wide range of payment methods:*

Credit/Debit cards
PayPal
WebMoney
E-banking systems
PaySera
SafetyPay
CashU
Bank wire transfer
SMS messages
And many others

*Maximum availability, the best performance, and professional customer service
Allow us the opportunity to exceed your expectations*


Terms of Service, Privacy Policy and other legal info *can be found here*


*Have any questions?* Click* <Click Here> * to get in touch and a friendly member of staff will get back to you as soon as possible!

*Our other services:*

VDS - (KVM virtualization with Windows/Linux/FreeBSD/Microtic/other operating systems support)
DS - Physical (Dedicated) servers
Server Collocation

*Network information*
Vilnius, Lithuania
Test IPv4: 91.211.244.3
Test IPv6: 2a05:7cc0::3

*
Find Us On Social Media:*
Twitter: infoVPSnet
Instagram: infoVPSnet
Facebook: infoVPSnet


--
VPSnet.com Administration
UAB ESNET
https://www.vpsnet.com/


----------



## VPSnet (Nov 3, 2017)

We are increasing IPv6 prefix for each VPS server. Please contact us for further support.


----------



## VPSnet (Nov 16, 2017)

Currently we were forced to withdraw Payza from our payment method lists.
We apologise if this causes inconvenience.


----------



## VPSnet (Dec 4, 2017)

(SALE REMINDER)

VPSnet.com reminds about still ongoing 50 % sale of all our VPS servers


----------

